#ubuntu-cy 2010-11-30
<lish> geia sas:)
<misaakidis> geia lish!
<savvas> kalisperizoume! :P
<lish> :)
<savvas> χελλοου πάμπος χεχε
<savvas> είσαι καλά;
<lish> mia xara re file:)
<savvas> ωραία :)
#ubuntu-cy 2014-11-28
<periklis> ?
#ubuntu-cy 2015-11-25
<webdrone> hello?
<webdrone> hello?
<webdrone> heelo
<webdrone> hello
<webdrone> peace out
#ubuntu-cy 2017-11-29
<sotiris> theodote eisai ekei;
<theodotos[m]> Ναι
<sotiris> epitelous
<sotiris> xaxa
<sotiris> ekana re to practice tou packet tracer kai einai ola ok.ta ping ginonte ola kanonika.ta checkara ola 100 fores.alla de mou vgazei ti gia na do ta results mou
<theodotos> Πρέπει να γίνει submit από την σελίδα νομίζω
<theodotos> Μην κλείσεις το PT. Θα γίνει αυτόματα αν πατήσεις το submit από την σελίδα
